# Extreme Low Class Vehicles



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

Since many cities now allow 2001 and above vehicles, here are some vehicles which would make Uber look really, really bad. Cars that look and feel old and cheap. 

Bonus for drivers since they are cheap to buy. Proceed with caution since 5-star ratings may be harder to come by. 

1. Chevy Cavalier/Pontiac Sunfire
2. Chevy Malibu (1st generation)
3. Ford Taurus/Mercury Sable
4. Pontiac Aztek, surprisingly I think passengers will like this vehicle since it's comfortable and spacious
5. Ford Windstar (can even get XL rates!)
6. Dodge Neon
7. Buick Century
8. Saturn S-Series
9. Toyota Echo
10. Mitsubishi Mirage
11. Chevy Aveo
12. Any Daewoos
13. Kia Sephia

Winner if anyone can get Uber to activate: Chevy Astro/GMC Safari 
Borderline creeper van status.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

You forgot Hyundai and Suzuki


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally! The product offered is finally meeting the price point!

So many UberX drivers I know bat way way above the rate they are paid (as well as consideration shown by some low-rent riders).


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

A Buick Century might be the best thing on that list. You can run over speed bumps and potholes at 30 mph and not feel a thing, but Damn, the understeer is dangerous. Also the Buick Rendezvous is the cousin to the Pontiac Aztec and offers the same utility but doesn't look as bad....might help with perception and ratings. Also might not be a bad idea to find a 02-03 Nissan Maxima...that's probably the best years of them anyway. Or maybe even a Jaguar X Type...looks good, fully depreciated and shouldn't be too hard to maintain since it's really a Ford. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

Fiat Multipla


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> A Buick Century might be the best thing on that list. You can run over speed bumps and potholes at 30 mph and not feel a thing, but Damn, the understeer is dangerous. Also the Buick Rendezvous is the cousin to the Pontiac Aztec and offers the same utility but doesn't look as bad....might help with perception and ratings. Also might not be a bad idea to find a 02-03 Nissan Maxima...that's probably the best years of them anyway. Or maybe even a Jaguar X Type...looks good, fully depreciated and shouldn't be too hard to maintain since it's really a Ford. Just my thoughts.


As an X-Type owner I can tell you that it would make an excellent Uber car, however, you are way off thinking it will be cheap to fix/maintain. While it was owned by Ford at one time there is still a lot of Jag left in them. The engine is Jag, Ford used them in the Lincoln LS for a while (the 3.0, not the 2.5), trans is Ford which means it is crap, at least on the S-Type which is another car worth considering as an Uber but is rear wheel drive and thus bad in snow if you live up North. The AWD of the X-Type is great in the snow but gas mileage suffers, you will spend more on gas using that car for Uber and they run a LOT better on premium. Catalytic converters are the biggest problem on those cars, after 100K or so they start throwing inefficient codes and your car will fail emissions inspection, two new cats will run you about $2000 installed. If you live in an area without emissions then just run it with the engine light on. If you can get the car cheap and don't have emissions inspection in your area then go for it, otherwise I would steer clear (driving pun intended) of the Jaguar X-Type for Uber. If you want a good, cheap, European car for Uber go with a Volvo V70 Wagon, especially one with the jump seats in the back, then it qualifies as an XL, but just barely. Another fine European mark bastardized by Ford ownership.


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

Another trolling technique for those who ride around with older vehicles that may not be on Uber. I have a friend who drives an 80s station wagon, dents and rust all around. Trying to convince him to put the Uber trade dress on there just for a bit of negative publicity when he's out and about since passengers don't know vehicle requirements anyway. If anyone asks, just tell them this is Uber Beater service.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Tired of this said:


> Another trolling technique for those who ride around with older vehicles that may not be on Uber. I have a friend who drives an 80s station wagon, dents and rust all around. Trying to convince him to put the Uber trade dress on there just for a bit of negative publicity when he's out and about since passengers don't know vehicle requirements anyway. If anyone asks, just tell them this is Uber Beater service.


Don't give them any ideas, now Uber Hoopdie is going to launch, we will take you anywhere for $2.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Odd that Buick Rendezvous was mentioned in this thread. I have one. Use it for Uber. Actually got a comment of "best Uber ride I've gotten". Funny thing is, it's not in the greatest of shape with the interior (center console has scratch marks where seat belt is, carpeting isn't the best but is intact).


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

This is my ride.


----------

